# I see ducks!



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Too bad she had to be leashed today. Needs a little more work on recall.










Then she got thirsty.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

she looks good....I thought you said she was small. she looks about right.
how old is she?

btw, the other dog has some killer eyes.


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks! She's 40 lbs. I can't find a tape measure right now, but she's very short. She's actually built similar to a pit bull, and I'm always worried someone will mistake her as that.

Everyone always complements Nyah's blue eyes. They were exactly what I was looking for with her breed. Catahoulas can have every eye color possible, and I wanted two blue ones.


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

that_girl - How old is your catahoula and how does she get along with your V? My boyfriend met a catahoula and fell in love with him and eventually would like to get one.


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Nyah is 7 months. I researched the breed for 2 years before I got her. She is nothing like I expected, other than being so smart, it's sick. She was potty trained in 1 hour. She learned all her basic commands in about 20 days. She's super mellow and loves everyone and all other dogs.

I read they can be very protective of their owners and sometimes are listed as a banned breed, like a pit or rottie. So not the case with her! She's been the easiest dog I've ever been around and I honestly forget she's still a pup. I've also read that they are so intelligent, they pretty much know what you are thinking and I find that to be the case. Of course intelligent dogs need a lot of mental stimulation, so be prepared for that.

Schatze and Nyah are best buds. They do not fight over bones or toys. They wrestle and run outside. They camp out on the couch at night and watch tv with us.

I would recommend the breed only for an active house. Her needs are similar to that of my V, so if you can handle the V, you should be able to handle a catahoula.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

cute


----------

